# Outback Keys



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Well, we've been proud Outback owners for a week now. LOVE IT! I was wondering what's up with all the keys? Our trailer has a different key for every door, compartment and lock. I think about 8. Very frustrating having to use different keys for everything.







Not to mention figuring out what goes to what.

Is this the case for all of you?

lisa


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmm thats odd....We have one key for the main door (lock and deadbolt) and one for all three of the exterior doors. If you have that many I'd go back to the dealer and let them know that they don't come that way from the factory...or if they did it was a mistake.

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't fill alone, we also got a hand full of keys. I ended up cutting a little groove in each one, 1 groove first door, 2 groove second door, you get the idea. Don't know why keystone did it this way. good luck







Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

On my 2003 25 RSS, I have a different key for each entrance door.
A key for the bike access door. (wouldn't want anyone gaining access with a key from their trailer!) And one compartment key covering both outside storage compartments. So, we have 4 different keys total.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's see, key for the main entrance door, one for the bike door, one for the outsided shower, one for the rear outside storage door, one for the hitch lock, one for the hitch head lock. That's six for me.







Each one is different, so it's not too bad figuring out which one I want.

One key for everything sure would be nice









Mike


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

WOW I must be lucky!! One key fits everythign except the main door!

I wonder if something is different for this year...Ours is 2004 23RS...

Steve


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

What d'ya do with all those keys?!?!?! We've got two and that's plenty!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe keystone does check this site







, it seems like they are correcting some of the common complaintes. We got our 2004 in july 2003 and the new ones have less keys, is this a warrenty issue??

Haven't come up with a mod for the keys just a pair of pants with big pockets.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Seems to me this is the second or so thread on the key issue. I asked before and never got an answer, so I will ask again. Has anyone looked into re-keying all locks to a similar tumbler. I don't know if you would be able to key the outside compartments the same as the entrance door, but on the units with two doors, I don't see why they can't be similarly keyed.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Tim, I don't know how much it would be but I would consider rekeying as well. If its like a house all we should need to do is get a matched set. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like lots of keys, makes me feel important


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Too bad they don't have "keyless entry" like on the Tahoe. Just mash the button and you're in!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like we made out with the most keys here. EIGHT! And they all look exactly alike. We need to figure out something unless I want to mark each of them with different colors of nail polish and then carry around a chart with me everytime I want to open something. Doesn't that sound ridiculous. I think we will check into rekeying.......sheesh!

We're getting ready to go to Dillions Beach Weds for spring break. Will be our first trip in our new 25RSS. Can't wait to KAMPIT. I'm sure the Outback will get a lot of









The neighbors have all been waiting to come down and check her out so we decided to have an open house in the driveway..........in trailer. It was pretty fun.

Today I went shopping for trailer accessories...........that was a blast. My husband is gonna kill me when he finds how much money WE spent. Can't put old dishes in a new trailer, right?

Happy Kamping! sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

That right, new trailer new everything. Love that attitude







but you are right it does get expensive. Kirk


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! We have a 2004 25RSS. We have 3 keys too. Each key to a different door. Seems like the key you need is always the last key you pick. My solution:








I hole punched different colored stickers and stuck one on the door and one on the key. I know in time they will wear off. But even if I have to replace them each season, it will be very well worth it. BTW, I punched out several extra stickers and keep them handy whenever I do have to replace.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Lisa,

I'd check with your dealer as to why so many keys. I'm with Steve (Travelers Rest) in being fortunate to only have to use two keys. When you add in the keys for the coupler and hitch locks plus those for the TV vehicle it starts to add up. I can understand why you'd want to cut back. Maybe re-key and send the extras to Camping 479!

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For those of with 2 of the black coated keys I am wondering if we could do a swap? I can't imagine they have that many different key combinations.

My two keys are marked CF330 and CF344. Anyone else?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hummm, those numbers seem really famiular, you say you live where, maybe could use some spare parts.

No really the numbers are not even close, mine are cf207, cf310, cf319, anyone want to trade? kirk


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Got a CF320 and CH751 here.

Kirk, let me know what Steve's got for parts will ya?

Steve, your pictures a riot.

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's funny...

Mine just came with one skeleton key.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I replaced all my locks (except the front door) with cam locks with the same cam key.


I assume (we all know what happens when we do that!







) that you are talking about the locks that use a similar key that soda machines use?

If so, have you found any problems with weather related muck (mud, road grime, salt, sand from roadway) getting into the tumbler?

Aside from getting back to one key, and the relatively pick proof tumbler, is there any other advantage to this type of lock?

I must be one of the lucky ones, We have two keys for the entire trailer. 1 for the main door, and one for all the outside locks (pass thru, stove, and outside shower.)

Tim


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Well Guys, I do believe we scored the most keys with our Outback. EIGHT! Yes I said EIGHT. Very frustrating having to use different keys for everthing.







Hubby thinks Keystone had a bunch of different locks laying around so they decided to put them all to use. On our OUTBACK!!! What were they thinking? I'm sure it was more economical to do this rather than to match all the locks right?

If dealer can't help we will be rekeying for sure.

We'll have to do a key swap then. Heheheh

lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

YIKES! I didn't know there was eight different things that locked!

All the compartments are usually keyed with the same key that fits every RV compartment. The main doors are keyed separate, as is the bike door.

It's strange they'd put that many different locks on yours!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No they doubled up her keys. We also recieved 8 keys, 2 sets of four. Lisa, Unless they changed things you may want to check and see if this is what they did. Kirk


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Kirk, I never thought of that. Will check it out. Thanks for the info. Keeping my fingers crossed this is what they did. Four is better than Eight.

Thanks









lisa


----------

